# How late to decide on PCD?



## vic (Mar 11, 2003)

I have done PCD once before and loved it - great people, great fun, and first-class treatment! I recently ordered a 335i and am wondering when is the latest time I can decide on PCD delivery. When I ordered the car, I expected a more protracted production process that would have the car arriving at an inconvenient time for me (right around my wedding in late Sept.). As it turns out, the car flew through the process and is now being "transported to port of exit", making PCD an option (I hope). Is it too late for me to elect to do PCD? When is latest time I have to decide? I live in Boston, how much more time would PCD add to my delivery date, if any?


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Vic:

have your CA contact the delivery department asap. 

Donnie Isley


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Donnie, I think he contacted the center this afternoon. Still haven't heard back though.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

A lot of variables play into your questions. If we have availability, we can usually redirect the vehicle to us anytime before it gets to the VPC stateside. That is if it is coming to the east coast. If it is going to the west coast, once it gets assigned to a boat in Germany, it is too late.

Once again, depending on availability, it shouldn't add to much time compared to when you would take delivery at the dealer. I would go ahead and have your CA send in the reservation form and start the process since it is first come first serve. You can always cancel if it doesn't work out anytime before the vehicle actually arrives here.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

What happend with this VIC?


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2003)

Everything is working out. The car has already arrived in the US and I'm scheduled for PCD on Sept 10. I can't wait!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome!! Glad you could work it out. :thumbup:


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2003)

Just a quick follow up... I got back from the Performance Center last weekend and it was a blast! Even better than the first time I did PCD. Donnie, Willie, and all the staff were incredibly friendly and just plain fun to be around. First class treatment all the way. I'm planning a one-day course later this year and can't wait to go back.


----------

